# Do Y'all Remember This Guy?



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Sasha Djordjevic

Apparently, at one time, he was a Blazer. For whatever reason, I can't really recall him.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

I remember him. We had him in for fall camp back in the mid-90's. Looking for a solid B/U PG. He was a little disenchanted and returned to Europe. Not much else to it - I don't believe.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

you have a lot of time on your hands don't you ABM? :yes:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> you have a lot of time on your hands don't you ABM? :yes:


Actually, I've been doing a lot of travel to Chicago as of recent. I told the wife that, other than some yard work and a few honey-do items, I just wanted to kick back around the ranch, watch some movies, and catch up on the Blazers.

Anyway, finding this particular article didn't really take all that long. As per usual, I went to Google, typed in _Trail Blazers_, clicked on the News tab, then sorted by date.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

The coach at the time (PJ, I think) refused to play him, because he couldn't play defense. The few times he played, he showed he could've been the best passing Blazer of the past decade-and-a-half, other than Sabas. I seem to recall a particularly nice back-through-the-legs bounce pass.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Aleksandr (Sasha) Georgevich was a Serbian point guard who played on the Blazers in the mid 90's (1995 I think). He was a so-so player. I disagree he was the best Euro passer since Sabonis. He may have made a couple of good ones but on the whole he was a mediocre guard. He returned to Europe. Personally I found him a bit scary; this was when the war in the former Yugoslavia was raging and he had the shaved head and paraphernalia of the extreme Serb nationalists of the Slobodan Milosevic type (the rape campes, massacres, etc.) Not saying he was a participant, but he supported that party. I was rather glad to see him go.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ABM said:


> Actually, I've been doing a lot of travel to Chicago as of recent. I told the wife that, other than some yard work and a few honey-do items, I just wanted to kick back around the ranch, watch some movies, and catch up on the Blazers.
> 
> Anyway, finding this particular article didn't really take all that long. As per usual, I went to Google, typed in _Trail Blazers_, clicked on the News tab, then sorted by date.


Sounds great... always good just to kick back and relax and enjoy readig about your favorite team.... after the honey do's are done of course 

movies? did you say movies?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> .....movies? did you say movies?


Heh, I recently went on a "cheapo" buying spree and bought all these for $4.80 each at that deppdiscountdvd.com website I was telling y'all about. (OK, OK, so there's a number of chick flicks thrown in. Part of the aforementioned _honey-do's_! :laugh: )

LOCAL HERO
ALABAMA LOVE STORY
JUST ADD PEPPER
THE GIRLS'S ROOM
LONE STAR STATE OF MIND
TALL GUY
MURIEL'S WEDDING
TWO BITS
FIRST DO NO HARM
SHATTERED GLASS
OUT OF THE BLACK
LOVE & ACTION IN CHICAGO
FATHER GOOSE
ROOMMATES
GIRL INTERRUPTED
LONG WALK HOME
COWBOY WAY, THE
SLEEPY HOLLOW
LEGEND OF BAGGER VANCE, THE
TRIAL & ERROR
L A STORY
SPITFIRE GRILL, THE
WILDFLOWER
MUSIC FROM ANOTHER ROOM
HAPPY TEXAS

:whoknows:


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

crandc said:


> Aleksandr (Sasha) Georgevich was a Serbian point guard who played on the Blazers in the mid 90's (1995 I think). He was a so-so player. I disagree he was the best Euro passer since Sabonis. He may have made a couple of good ones but on the whole he was a mediocre guard. He returned to Europe. Personally I found him a bit scary; this was when the war in the former Yugoslavia was raging and he had the shaved head and paraphernalia of the extreme Serb nationalists of the Slobodan Milosevic type (the rape campes, massacres, etc.) Not saying he was a participant, but he supported that party. I was rather glad to see him go.


Hmm... First, I didn't say he was the best EURO passer since Sabas, I said he could have been the best passer on the BLAZERS.
Second, I think they think he was a bit more than mediocre in Europe - see the linked site. As I said, he just never got the minutes, so he left of his own accord (midway through the season, I think). PJ was like that - if you couldn't play D, you didn't play.
Third, I think he was just bald. Note that Toni Kukoc is part of the celebrations, and I really can't see a Croat making nice to someone who acted as you imply.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

EL.net did an nice write up about that farewell game. Although we have been discussing this game on Interbasket.net, I hadn't seen the article yet on the Euroleague site. Thanks for the link. 

Sabonis was invited to play in that tribute game, but had to send his regrets. He thanked him for the honor of the invitation but said he was devoting all of his time right now to his family. Not surprising he didn't play.....and tough to argue about a guy wanting to spend time with his family who has been away from them so much for so many years.

Some pictures from the tribute game.

Some more pictures.

...........in case anyone besides me is interested.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

ABM said:


> GIRL INTERRUPTED
> 
> :whoknows:


Great movie. Whether you like Winona Rider or not.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

RE: DiscountDVD's

I picked up classics *The Philadelphia Story* and *Bringing Up Baby* for little money. Very pleased with ABM's Deal-of-the-day (a little while back).


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

either i am lame or just not getting how to use the deppdiscountdvd.com I looked for Doctor Who but didnt find any of the "cool" deals like you did.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

are these safe to do?

http://jsp.samplepromotionsgroup.co...=4128243722.20480.0000&sv=5070517458002633412

or

http://www.everyfreegift.com/landin...V0MOVDWB_doctorwho_&ptid=OV0MOVDWB_doctorwho_


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> either i am lame or just not getting how to use the deppdiscountdvd.com I looked for Doctor Who but didnt find any of the "cool" deals like you did.



Wow, spendy little dvd's. I found three Doctor Who dvd's - anywhere from $18.73 - $26.23 (of course, no tax or shipping)

The movies I had found was when I sorted by price, did a little research on them, then ordered the ones that looked interesting.

Unfortunately, the added 20% discount codes have expired. Sorry. :verysad:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah they are i can get them at a better price if i look in the right places


----------

